# BMW could offer winter tires on its ED program...but would they?



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

It is rather odd that BMW ED will deliver cars with summer performance tires from November to April without any 'legal' reservations. Doubly odd that the insurance company supplying the coverage allows them to do it, period. Sure, they counsel us not to drive in deep snow or icy conditions and be careful...but then deliver us in Munich a sport car with summer performance tires in January, perhaps with several inches of snow covering the ED parking lot! 

I would love to see the statistics of how many BMWs have gotten damaged during ED in winter month due to the deadly combination of summer rubber getting harder at low temperatures, made worse by the inherent shallow & flatter performance treads of those tires. But aside from the liability issues, which we are perhaps more attuned to in our litigation-prone USA society vs Germany's, you would think that BMW's marketing department would be interested in making the slower sale winter months of ED tick higher. They could easily do this by offering dedicated winter tires (not just M+S) for ED. The number of posts on this forum showing concern for picking up their cars after Nov 15 and before April is indicative of the deep worry most people have in doing ED during the weather hazardous 'winter' months. 

The answer to this dilemma is probably not simple. In the case of the 6, my particular interest, BMW could offer dedicated winter tires even on the Sport Package's 19" wheels, since we know these tires exist and Tirerack sells them. But that is not the way the car was configured & tested with the DOT/EPA authorities, and thus BMW might not be able to import them with these tires on, period. This probably holds true for all BMWs imported to America and prevents the posibility of seeing dedicated winter tires offered on ED. But the 6 series customer faces an even greater challenge when choosing ED in winter months. To my knowledge, the 6 series (650/M6) is the only model 'line' BMW sells in the US without a choice of all-season (M+S) tires. Its 'performance' 18s or 'performance' 19s. Both are a limited selection for the realities of winter driving in Europe, as well as in many parts of North America. So we might not have at hand a cost-effective way to get winter tires on the ED program, but it sure would be nice to have that option, don't you think? Z356


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

The solution is rather simple but due to corporate red tape/politics hurdle it is not being implemented.

1) They are NOT going to buy anyone winter tyres, nor will they have an inventory of "temp loaners" tyres for winter months. The process is just too complicated, time consuming , labor intensive and not cost effective to manage on a ED budget. 

2) If the ED office have their way, they'd close down ED deliveries in severe fowl winter months and not to deal with this crap.

3) The only reason they aren't doing the above is because the Rivals at Stuttgart are not doing the above, kindda force the competition to stay open.

Chances are, the weather will be drivable, but be smart about it, be flexible with your schedule and always have the option to drop-off the car and take the train to your vacation destination.

I've taken deliveries in winter months and had no problems, well other than getting a flat front tyre on the autobahn doing 120 MPH in middle of snow falling, but that's another story


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

z356 said:


> It is rather odd that BMW ED will deliver cars with summer performance tires from November to April without any 'legal' reservations. Doubly odd that the insurance company supplying the coverage allows them to do it, period. Sure, they counsel us not to drive in deep snow or icy conditions and be careful...but then deliver us in Munich a sport car with summer performance tires in January, perhaps with several inches of snow covering the ED parking lot!
> 
> I would love to see the statistics of how many BMWs have gotten damaged during ED in winter month due to the deadly combination of summer rubber getting harder at low temperatures, made worse by the inherent shallow & flatter performance treads of those tires. But aside from the liability issues, which we are perhaps more attuned to in our litigation-prone USA society vs Germany's, you would think that BMW's marketing department would be interested in making the slower sale winter months of ED tick higher. They could easily do this by offering dedicated winter tires (not just M+S) for ED. The number of posts on this forum showing concern for picking up their cars after Nov 15 and before April is indicative of the deep worry most people have in doing ED during the weather hazardous 'winter' months.
> 
> The answer to this dilemma is probably not simple. In the case of the 6, my particular interest, BMW could offer dedicated winter tires even on the Sport Package's 19" wheels, since we know these tires exist and Tirerack sells them. But that is not the way the car was configured & tested with the DOT/EPA authorities, and thus BMW might not be able to import them with these tires on, period. This probably holds true for all BMWs imported to America and prevents the posibility of seeing dedicated winter tires offered on ED. But the 6 series customer faces an even greater challenge when choosing ED in winter months. To my knowledge, the 6 series (650/M6) is the only model 'line' BMW sells in the US without a choice of all-season (M+S) tires. Its 'performance' 18s or 'performance' 19s. Both are a limited selection for the realities of winter driving in Europe, as well as in many parts of North America. So we might not have at hand a cost-effective way to get winter tires on the ED program, but it sure would be nice to have that option, don't you think? Z356


How is this any different from BMW delivering a M5, M6, or any other "sport package" car with performance tires to a BMW dealer in the snow belt during the winter months? I'll be the first to tell you driving one of these cars in a New England snowstorm is dangerous... it doesn't stop BMW from shipping them to us!

BMW puts a warning in every brochure that performance tires are not suitable for driving in snow or foul weather conditions. They also do make a recommendation that you do not schedule an ED during the winter months unless you absolutely must, and they further warn against taking delivery of a car with performance tires during the winter months. They've more than covered their ass with this one.

If you go against their several warnings and recommendations and want the car, they're not going to refuse to sell it to you, but it is your own problem if anything happens.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> The solution is rather simple but due to corporate red tape/politics hurdle it is not being implemented.
> 
> 1) They are NOT going to buy anyone winter tyres, nor will they have an inventory of "temp loaners" tyres for winter months. The process is just too complicated, time consuming , labor intensive and not cost effective to manage on a ED budget.
> 
> ...


And Bee gets his information from me on this so he knows what he is talking about. :angel:


----------



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

Sarafil- Regarding your question as to how the ED program differs from any sport car with performance tires delivered by a US BMW dealer in winter months, here is my answer. You select and negotiate your own insurance after your purchase a BMW from a US dealer and then drive the car out whenever it is safe and convenient. In ED, BMW selects and negotiates the insurance for you. Furthermore, by its very nature, ED encourages you to use the car in Europe. In fact, the program is specifically designed for driving your car out right after you pick it up at the Munich delivery center. From a legal point of view, there is a huge difference. If general 'warnings' alone were enough to avoid lawsuits in this country, wouldn't that be great & wonderful! Unfortunately, that is not the state of jurisprudence today in America. The stupid, the ignorant and the reckless are often handsomely rewarded by juries at trials. Don't get me wrong. I am glad that BMW offers the ED program in all seasons. I am just amazed that it does so without dedicated winter tires during the winter months. And in the case of a 6, remember we have no choice other than performance tires. In the case of a 3, X5, 5, or 7, at least they can say "you could have opted for the M+S tires but you didn't". Z356


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Z356, if you are that concern and you just so happened to hit the "storm of the century" in Munich, you can always opt to have Harms pick-up your 6er at ED center for appx. 50 Euros.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey gum flappers  Someone asked about accident statistics on winter month ED. Being the amateur social economist anthropologist that I am I guarantee the following: if BMW were to put winter tires on during winter month ED the number of ED snow-related accidents/incidents would go up. Guaranteed. I anxiously await your learned responses.


----------



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

*What, me worry?*

Beewang: I understand the risk and I am not that concerned since I have done this five times already. It is just an intellectual argument that I hope stimulates some discussion on the way the program is run. I love ED and will continue to use it until the fat lady sings or Alfred E. has a change of heart...or cojones. Z356.


----------



## coppertone (Jun 5, 2006)

Is the insurance that we get on ED cars in Europe 100% no fault and no negligence? Meaning if you are taking delivery of a car with performance tires during a snowstorm and you decide to drive on them after many warnings would there be any provision in the insurance to limit your coverage due to your intentional disregard for the warnings? 

I'm not worried as I am getting an xi in october, but I am sure that the above scenario has happened before.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

beewang said:


> fowl winter months


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

z356 said:


> Sarafil- Regarding your question as to how the ED program differs from any sport car with performance tires delivered by a US BMW dealer in winter months, here is my answer. You select and negotiate your own insurance after your purchase a BMW from a US dealer and then drive the car out whenever it is safe and convenient. In ED, BMW selects and negotiates the insurance for you. Furthermore, by its very nature, ED encourages you to use the car in Europe. In fact, the program is specifically designed for driving your car out right after you pick it up at the Munich delivery center. From a legal point of view, there is a huge difference. If general 'warnings' alone were enough to avoid lawsuits in this country, wouldn't that be great & wonderful! Unfortunately, that is not the state of jurisprudence today in America. The stupid, the ignorant and the reckless are often handsomely rewarded by juries at trials. Don't get me wrong. I am glad that BMW offers the ED program in all seasons. I am just amazed that it does so without dedicated winter tires during the winter months. And in the case of a 6, remember we have no choice other than performance tires. In the case of a 3, X5, 5, or 7, at least they can say "you could have opted for the M+S tires but you didn't". Z356


The biggest difference is that in the US you can buy the winter tires for immediately putting on your car, and easily (relatively) transport the summer tires to your home. Not so easy to do that in Europe--it's not feasible to buy winter tires and carry the summer ones around with you.

Seems the only way BMW could reasonably make this work would be to have loaner winter tires, but require you to return the car to Harms in Munich, where your summer wheels would be remounted and you would turn in the winter ones for reuse. Not saying it would work (Bee makes it sound like it wouldn't), but at least it would possibly be feasible (unlike if you could return your car to any of the 13 dropoff points)


----------



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

*I stand corrected!*

JL5555: How did you know I had dentures? So dedicated winter tyres would increase snow-related accidents for BMW ED deliveries in the winter, eh? Now that YOU mention it, that sounds perfectly logical and clarifies matters for all...I am sure. And doubly guaranteed by you, no less. Sorry for my fuzzy 'thinking' in making the suggestion that winter tyres could help out in hazardous winter driving conditions and low temperatures. What division of NASA do you work for in St. Louis? Z356


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

:rofl:



z356 said:


> JL5555: How did you know I had dentures? So dedicated winter tyres would increase snow-related accidents for BMW ED deliveries in the winter, eh? Now that YOU mention it, that sounds perfectly logical and clarifies matters for all...I am sure. And doubly guaranteed by you, no less. Sorry for my fuzzy 'thinking' in making the suggestion that winter tyres could help out in hazardous winter driving conditions and low temperatures. What division of NASA do you work for in St. Louis? Z356


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

z356 said:


> JL5555: How did you know I had dentures? So dedicated winter tyres would increase snow-related accidents for BMW ED deliveries in the winter, eh? Now that YOU mention it, that sounds perfectly logical and clarifies matters for all...I am sure. And doubly guaranteed by you, no less. Sorry for my fuzzy 'thinking' in making the suggestion that winter tyres could help out in hazardous winter driving conditions and low temperatures. What division of NASA do you work for in St. Louis? Z356


LOL, comeon, that's no answer. Also, exactly where did I state that the winter tires wouldn't help in those conditions?

I only state that the accident/incident rate will go up. If you can't bother to reason why and can only question my sanity that doesn't really get us anywhere.

ps: What's a tyre? In Reno?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

z356 said:


> JL5555: How did you know I had dentures? So dedicated winter tyres would increase snow-related accidents for BMW ED deliveries in the winter, eh? Now that YOU mention it, that sounds perfectly logical and clarifies matters for all...I am sure. And doubly guaranteed by you, no less. Sorry for my fuzzy 'thinking' in making the suggestion that winter tyres could help out in hazardous winter driving conditions and low temperatures. What division of NASA do you work for in St. Louis? Z356


What JL5555 is refering to is the risk of Moral Hazard, and he has a good point:thumbup:


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Self Sanity check: JL5555: If they offered the Winter Tires for ED, more people would take that option, and that would mean its possible for more accidents to happen?

Mind you, I never did well in the Prob and Stat class. hehe


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

lensman314 said:


> Self Sanity check: JL5555: If they offered the Winter Tires for ED, more people would take that option, and that would mean its possible for more accidents to happen?
> 
> Mind you, I never did well in the Prob and Stat class. hehe


Same as the SUV mentality: I have 4wd so I can go fast in the snow. How many do you see in the ditches upside down in the snowstorms?


----------



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Your sanity?*

JL5555: Nobody has question your sanity. We are questioning something else about you - but I am sure you will figure it out in due time. Why don't you explain yourself a little bit better and convince us of your reasons for stating that "if BMW were to put winter tires on during winter month ED the number of ED snow-related accidents/incidents would go up". Now, you did say that, no?

Sorry Spots, but there is no comparison to using dedicated winter tyres in our BMW sport cars and the often reckless behaviour of SUV owners in hazardous winter driving conditions. By the time most of us acquire expensive machines like a BMW, we have learned from experience and know things like the limitations of summer performance tyre compounds in snowy/icy conditions. In the latter, it would be foolhardy to claim that winter tyres are not needed in our BMWs simply because they are unfamiliar, 'hard to handle', give us a false sense of security and we would likely end up in a ditch upside down. I would recommend to all of you skeptics to spend a little time talking to or emailing Gary, our Bimmerfest contact at Tirerack, to help you dispel these antiquated notions that winter tyres cause handling issues for our cars and would contribute or increase snow-related accidents.

By the way, most of us in Reno are still British citizens (something like 99.8%) and that is the reason all of us here use that spelling for tires. However, some of us might also use it because it avoids the annoying advertising links if spelled like the way the Colonials do. Beewang, in Reno we are also quite familiar with 'Moral Hazards'. They are our numerous roadside bordellos like famous Mustang & Bunny Ranch. We even have road signs that alert us to the danger ahead! Z356


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

z356 said:


> Why don't you explain yourself a little bit better and convince us of your reasons for stating that "if BMW were to put winter tires on during winter month ED the number of ED snow-related accidents/incidents would go up". Now, you did say that, no?


Of course I said that. But I believe that Beewang, Spots and lensman do have the concept right.



z356 said:


> Sorry Spots, but there is no comparison to using dedicated winter tyres in our BMW sport cars and the often reckless behaviour of SUV owners in hazardous winter driving conditions. By the time most of us acquire expensive machines like a BMW, we have learned from experience and know things like the limitations of summer performance tyre compounds in snowy/icy conditions. In the latter, it would be foolhardy to claim that winter tyres are not needed in our BMWs simply because they are unfamiliar, 'hard to handle', give us a false sense of security and we would likely end up in a ditch upside down.


Ah that I wish you were correct, but unfortunately, you disagree with the me and the insurance companies on this one. While I think it's wonderful that you have taken advantage of your expensive machine experience you do happen to be the exception. Sad, but true. The insurance companies and their actuaries will concur. If your proposition were true, insurance would be mighty cheap for us smart expensive machine owners indeed.

The real truth of the matter is that most people are not like you, they don't know the limits of their cars. This includes quite a few people doing ED. If you tell them; hey, you're getting winter tires because it's winter, I guarantee you will get an awful lot of people going into ditches. As it is, the send you out in the factory tires telling you to be careful. That's about the best solution.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

I was referring to the overconfidence that some people might have if they were equipped with winter tyres. They might push the car further than they would with all season or high performance tyres. I believe this happens with SUV drivers with 4wd on occasions.
Growing up in snow country I always equipped our cars with 4 top of the line snow tyres. I have been caught in situations when I pushed the vehicle further than I should because of overconfidence with the tyres. Fortunately because of them I was able to recover and avoid an incident. Now if I had summer tyres I may never have put myself in that position because I would be driving slower.


----------



## dholding (Aug 6, 2006)

Can anyone comment in general (not specific to ED winter delivery issue) on how the xi equipped E60's or E90's with sports package handle in winter driving conditions? Are they really so bad that they are dangerous? New wheels and snow tires are probably 
$2200+:yikes: 

How do people survive with just i drives with sport packages in northern parts of the country? Does anyone know what percentage of BMW's are sold with ZSP?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dholding said:


> Can anyone comment in general (not specific to ED winter delivery issue) on how the xi equipped E60's or E90's with sports package handle in winter driving conditions? Are they really so bad that they are dangerous? New wheels and snow tires are probably
> $2200+:yikes:


Of course, if you have summer tires, they are dangerous, there is no adhesion.



dholding said:


> How do people survive with just i drives with sport packages in northern parts of the country? Does anyone know what percentage of BMW's are sold with ZSP?


Weather in southern Germany is more wintry than northern Germany. People switch tires.


----------



## dholding (Aug 6, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Of course, if you have summer tires, they are dangerous, there is no adhesion.
> 
> You are right of course and switching tires is the logical thing to do in Germany as well as in the northern latitudes of the U.S. in areas like NJ where I live. Just because New Jersey is often referred to as, 'God's Country', it doesn't exempt it's drivers from the laws of physics or in this case the limitations of a particular rubber compound and tread configuration!
> Weather in southern Germany is more wintry than northern Germany. People switch tires.


And I think I may decide to do the same. I checked out Tire Rack and it looks like I could get equipped with wheels and tires for about $1000 + the cost of tire pressure monitors. If this saves me from one accident it will have paid for itself many times over!:thumbup:


----------



## dholding (Aug 6, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Of course, if you have summer tires, they are dangerous, there is no adhesion.
> 
> Weather in southern Germany is more wintry than northern Germany. People switch tires.


You are right of course and switching tires is the logical thing to do in Germany as well as in the northern latitudes of the U.S. in areas like NJ where I live. Just because New Jersey is often referred to as, 'God's Country', it doesn't exempt it's drivers from the laws of physics or in this case the limitations of a particular rubber compound and tread configuration! 

And I think I may decide to do the same. I checked out Tire Rack and it looks like I could get equipped with wheels and tires for about $1000 + the cost of tire pressure monitors. If this saves me from one accident it will have paid for itself many times over!:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dholding said:


> You are right of course and switching tires is the logical thing to do in Germany as well as in the northern latitudes of the U.S. in areas like NJ where I live. Just because New Jersey is often referred to as, 'God's Country', it doesn't exempt it's drivers from the laws of physics or in this case the limitations of a particular rubber compound and tread configuration!
> 
> And I think I may decide to do the same. I checked out Tire Rack and it looks like I could get equipped with wheels and tires for about $1000 + the cost of tire pressure monitors. If this saves me from one accident it will have paid for itself many times over!:thumbup:


Or if you make it up one hill which you couldn´t with summer tires. I found this out the hard way once with an early snow and I had been lazy and not had the snows put on yet.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Partial Solution for winter driving ED delivery*

Germany is passing a law that requires all cars be equipped for snow conditions and will be subject to a fine if they are not (this is already a law in Austria). Basically, you cannot drive in snowy conditions if the car is not equipped with either snow tires or snow chains. Unless you want to spend $3000 for rims and tires in Germany and figure out how to get those tires shipped back to the US you dont't have too many options.

As always, BMW has come up with a solution that involves the rental of snow chains for those who choose to drive in snowy conditions at a reasonable cost. Even if there is no snow on the ground, you must have snow chains available in case of a storm or if you plan to travel to mountainous areas while in Europe.

This is how it works:

You buy the chains in advance (premium chains $109.95 Euro and a rental fee of $5 Euro per day)
If you bring the chains back after the trip at the ADAC you will get back the $109.95, you just pay for the rental.

Here is the contact information for snow chain rental:

ADAC
Frankfurter Ring 30
80807 Munich
0049 89 350 40 837
e-mail: [email protected]

It is important that you arrange the rental befor your trip to Germany. If you do not make arrangements beforehand you can talk with the BMW representative at the Delivery Center who will send you to the ADAC location.

Here are the directions:

At the Freimann Delivery Center turn left into Lilienthalalle and follow this street until Frankfurter Ring. At the traffic light turn right. Follow Frankfurter Ring for about 2KM (1.2 Miles). You will see on the right hand side the BMW dealership, BMW Niederlassung. On the opposite side is the ADAC. To get there park at the ADAC you have to make a U-turn at the traffic light at the corner Knorrstrabe-Frankfurter Ring.

Disclaimer from BMW:

_*For people who live in areas whee they are not familiar with driving in winter condition, they must be advised that driving a car in Munich in the winter with their Performance Package and 18" wheels is just not a sensible idea, snow chains or not*_.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trucheli said:


> Germany is passing a law that requires all cars be equipped for snow conditions and will be subject to a fine if they are not (this is already a law in Austria).


Sorry but you are a bit behind the times. This became law in Germany almost a year ago.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Nope. The law finally went into effect on 1 May 2006, five months ago. This didn't prevent a mini-rush on winter tyres at the end of the last year, however. It will be interesting to see how people respond this year.


----------



## alink (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,
ordered a 335i w/ Sport Package w/ pick-up on January 10th. Probably the worst time for ED but is the only month I could do it in the whole year ahead and I also want to taste some good skiing while I'm there. Traveling w/ wife and kid adds some more pressure as I have to be extra cautious. I browsed through the messages above and besides buying winter tires didn't really see a good suggestion.
Question is, how do I purchase tries from TireRack, have them mounted in Munich and shipped to CA? Suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

alink said:


> Hi,
> ordered a 335i w/ Sport Package w/ pick-up on January 10th. Probably the worst time for ED but is the only month I could do it in the whole year ahead and I also want to taste some good skiing while I'm there. Traveling w/ wife and kid adds some more pressure as I have to be extra cautious. I browsed through the messages above and besides buying winter tires didn't really see a good suggestion.
> Question is, how do I purchase tries from TireRack, have them mounted in Munich and shipped to CA? Suggestions much appreciated.


I would guess the cost of shipping them back and forth might outweigh the purchase cost, esp. with wheels. You will need wheels of course, not just tires.

You could purchase wheels and tires in Germany. You could probably sell some locally on Craigs list.

Or, you could rent a car. It would be cheaper to rent a car (which would of course have winter tires).


----------



## alink (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Jspira! I wasn't aware I'll need wheels as well. Why would that be?
In this case I'll probably give a second thought to trains!


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Another possibility would be to drive over to, say, the Frankfurter Ring dealership, and have them exchange your now very slightly worn summer tires for winter ones. I am thinking they would put new rubber on the original rims and buy your summer tires which they could then sell in a few months. So long as the tires they put on are DOT approved and roughly the same value, U.S. customs isn't going to care.

If BMW can not do the swap for lack of product or desire, I bet you could find a nearby tire dealer who would. You probably want to arrange this as early as you can as people often run out of certain sizes and brands of tires.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

alink said:


> Thanks Jspira! I wasn't aware I'll need wheels as well. Why would that be?
> In this case I'll probably give a second thought to trains!


Because wheels and tires on the sport package are staggered and I do not believe one can find snow tires for staggered sizes.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know the situation in the U.S., but in Germany you can. With a little care, a set of rims will outlast several sets of winter tyres. Few people would want the expensive of replacing the rims each time! For the same reason, someone who snags, say, a nail is probably going to want to replace just the tyre. (Plugging it is too risky.)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

johnf said:


> I don't know the situation in the U.S., but in Germany you can. With a little care, a set of rims will outlast several sets of winter tyres. Few people would want the expensive of replacing the rims each time! For the same reason, someone who snags, say, a nail is probably going to want to replace just the tyre. (Plugging it is too risky.)


Regarding wheels, I sold my 5er's winter wheels (with winter tires) when it was replaced by the 330xi for just slightly less than I paid for them (and they were BMW wheels). The cost of switching wheels was negligible.

More importantly, since most people recommend the narrowest possible winter tire for better driving in snow, most people I know would go down from a 18" or 19" wheel to a 17" or even 16" (brakes permitting) for winter. Hence, dedicated wheels here.

I am under the belief that staggered snows are not avail. in the U.S. but this may have changed - or perhaps not.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

I did a little more checking on winter tires. While it is possible to _buy_ a mixed set, BMW does not approve of mixing winter tire sizes on any of their vehicles. (One of the parts guys at the dealer thought that was an interesting question, so we checked.) That likely means the TU"V won't approve and could mean mixing sizes has curious consequences for the winter handling. [This screwy editor is mucking up my umlauts.] Alternatively, BMW may not have gotten around to what could be the next stage of better, winter time wheel aesthetics.

My suggestion of swapping summer for winter tires is looking more financially doubtful since it appears you would also end up swapping half or all of the rims. Still, it might be worth investigating for the cost of a few phone calls.

For those who wish to synchronize their vehicular calendars to the Heimat, my dealer has just started swapping the first of 600 sets of summer and winter tires for their customers. The VW dealer down the street from me, will swap over 2000 sets which means their guys will be hard at work for the next six weeks, including Saturdays.

Here is what it can take to change a worn-out run flat:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

johnf said:


> I did a little more checking on winter tires. While it is possible to _buy_ a mixed set, BMW does not approve of mixing winter tire sizes on _any_ of their vehicles. (One of the parts guys at the dealer thought that was an interesting question, so we checked.) That likely means the TÜV won't approve and could mean mixing sizes has curious consequences for the winter handling. [This screwy editor is mucking up my umlauts.] Alternatively, BMW may not have gotten around to what could be the next stage of better, winter time wheel aesthetics.


Thanks for checking, good to know.



johnf said:


> [This screwy editor is mucking up my umlauts.]


I put back the right letter and keep in mind, if you cannot generate an ulaut, the letter ,,e`` is perfectly acceptable as in TUEV although it looks a little odd compared to TÜV.



johnf said:


> I did a little more checking on winter tires. While it is possible to _buy_ a mixed set, BMW does not approve of mixing winter tire sizes on _any_ of their vehicles. (One of the parts guys at the dealer thought that was an interesting question, so we checked.) That likely means the TU"V won't approve and could mean mixing sizes has curious consequences for the winter handling. [This screwy editor is mucking up my umlauts.] Alternatively, BMW may not have gotten around to what could be the next stage of better, winter time wheel aesthetics.





johnf said:


> For those who wish to synchronize their vehicular calendars to the Heimat, my dealer has just started swapping the first of 600 sets of summer and winter tires for their customers. The VW dealer down the streat from me, will swap over 2000 sets which means their guys will be hard at work for the next six weeks, including Saturdays.


I heard commercials on the radio from BMW telling customers that their BMW dealer is the best resouce for winter tires and now is the time to come in just this week. They offered free storage too.:thumbup:


----------



## alink (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. All good info. Unless the Sun will shine acroos the roads at 20C deg. I'll try renting a car instead or heading south for a trip to Italy. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

Many of us do not buy the sport package (yes, I know that's heresy here, but it's a fact if you look at overall deliveries). Many of us do not live in snow country (there is no recorded snowfall in many places in the US - ever) so we do not need snow tires once the ship lands. Many of us know how to drive in the snow with the M+S tires that are standard equipment. And most of us will luck out and not have to drive thru snow even when doing ED in winter months.

Does that answer your question? If you insist on snow tires, don't get ED. It's pretty simple.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

That is undoubtedly the answer for many, however, I believe the fellow asked for suggestions and didn't say what kind of driving he does back home. Perhaps someday, someone may read this thread who will be in Europe over much of the winter and need winter tires. ED might still make sense for them. Anyway, I (and my dealer's part guy) found it was an interesting question!


----------

